# Muss ich Gewerbe anmelden und wenn ja welches?



## akabo (29. März 2011)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und erhoffe mir bei euch "Aufklärung"!
Ich arbeite fest in Teilzeit und habe bereits im letzten Jahr bei Dawanda einen Shop eröffnet. Da ich täglich handarbeite, habe ich einen ziemlichen Überschuß produziert, den ich nicht komplett selbst gebrauchen und auch nicht alles verschenken kann.
In Anbetracht der Materialkosten und des Zeitaufwands (was aber kein Problem ist, weil, ist ja mein Hobby) verkaufe ich meine Sachen kaum gewinnbringend. Geführt bin ich als privater Verkäufer (so komm ich mir auch vor), habe aber die Befürchtung, dass ich irgendwann eine Abmahnung erhalten könnte.
2010 habe ich im ganzen Jahr 14 Artikel verkauft und dafür 474€ erhalten. 2011 waren es bislang 5 Artikel, die 211€ einbrachten.
Muss ich dafür wirklich Gewerbe anmelden und wenn ja, welches? Kleingewerbe, Nebengewerbe - keine Ahnung!

Hoffe nun auf eure Antworten!
Lieb grüße
akabo


----------



## vfl_freak (29. März 2011)

Moin,

'ne Abmahnung bekommst Du vlt. weniger, aber das Finanzamt könnte darauf aufmerksam werden.
Ob Die sich allerdings an der Menge der Artikel resp. an den genannten Summen wirklich stören, sprich: ob eine Gewerbeanmeldung zwingend notwendig ist, wird Dir so adhoc niemand mit Sicherheit sagen können ...

Auf der anderen Seite bist Du natürlich mit einer Anmeldung (ich vermute mal, dass die "Kleingewerbe"-Regelung das Richtige wäre) (vgl. hier: http://www.gewerbe-anmelden.info/kleingewerbe.html) auf der sicheren Seite, auch wenn dann ein bisschen Arbeit auf Dich zukommt!

Frage im Zweifel mal einen Steuerberater Deines Vertrauens - das erste Info-Gespräch sollte hier immer kostenlos möglich sein. Er kann Dir dann im Zweifel auch sagen, was Du in Bezug auf Deine Einkommensteuer-Steuererklärung alles machen muss (vermutlich 'ne EÜR  und einen weiteren Bogen in der EkStErklärung).

Steuerzahlungen würde ich bei den von Dir genannten Summen nicht erwarten  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ronaldh (5. April 2011)

Ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass man bei 14 Artikeln und weiniger als 1000,-- pro Jahr ein Gewerbe anmelden sollte, oder dass dies irgendjemandem aufstossen sollte.


----------

